# Seniors, What's Your Age Group?



## SeaBreeze (Jan 4, 2016)

I'm 62, will be 63 in a couple of months.  Take the poll and tell us what are group you are in.  All votes are anonymous.  :thanks:


----------



## Manatee (Jan 4, 2016)

I am so old that my joints creak when I walk.


----------



## Underock1 (Jan 4, 2016)

Thanks, Seabreeze. I think that's very useful information when discussing things on here.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jan 4, 2016)

64 next month.


----------



## Kadee (Jan 4, 2016)

70 ,on 3rd Feb.


----------



## ronaldj (Jan 5, 2016)

64 in 22 days


----------



## Pappy (Jan 5, 2016)

Just turned 78 in November. :wow:


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 5, 2016)

Kadee46 said:


> 70 ,on 3rd Feb.





ronaldj said:


> 64 in 22 days



72 Jan 18..


----------



## Ralphy1 (Jan 5, 2016)

An awful lot of "children" here, and some of them aren't even seniors yet...


----------



## QuickSilver (Jan 5, 2016)

I'll be 67 this coming Friday...   Happy Birthday to me!!


----------



## Ameriscot (Jan 5, 2016)

Happy birthday QS!!

Ralphy, how old do we have to be to qualify as senior?  I get 3 pensions, doesn't that make me one?


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 5, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> Happy birthday QS!!
> 
> Ralphy, how old do we have to be to qualify as senior?  I get 3 pensions, doesn't that make me one?



IMHO...65+ is a senior..


----------



## QuickSilver (Jan 5, 2016)

I dunno....  Some places offer "senior discounts" to those 55 and over..


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 5, 2016)

QuickSilver said:


> I dunno....  Some places offer "senior discounts" to those 55 and over..



Me thinks that was because of AARP..I could be wrong..


----------



## Warrigal (Jan 5, 2016)

I'm a war baby. 73 next month.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jan 5, 2016)

In Scotland you get train discounts beginning at age 50.  Got my first pension at 60 and also my free OAP (old age pensioner) bus pass and my 'elderly' free ferry pass, senior discounted membership at the gym.  Another pension at 61 and 11 months, and another at 62.


----------



## Ina (Jan 5, 2016)

I turned 64 last month. I'm hoping there are still some adventures to keep me busy.

When or do we even get to see the results of this poll?


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 5, 2016)

CLICK HERE


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 5, 2016)

If its on the internet it must be true..

CLICK HERE


----------



## Ameriscot (Jan 5, 2016)

Ken N Tx said:


> CLICK HERE




I don't _feel_ like a senior at all!  But I'm happy to get discounts.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jan 5, 2016)

Ken N Tx said:


> Me thinks that was because of AARP..I could be wrong..View attachment 25368



and Appleby's


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 5, 2016)

QuickSilver said:


> and Appleby's



Our largest city close to us is a college town.Anyone over 30 would be a senior entering Appleby's!!!


----------



## Ralphy1 (Jan 5, 2016)

Yes, QS, you are definitely a senior now, and so you do qualify for discounts and the right to be called dearie...


----------



## Bobw235 (Jan 5, 2016)

I'll turn 61 in a few months.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jan 5, 2016)

Bobw235 said:


> I'll turn 61 in a few months.



Pup....but of course I am just pulling your chain... just joking...  not calling you a name..  hahahahahaha


----------



## tnthomas (Jan 5, 2016)

SeaBreeze said:


> I'm 62, will be 63 in a couple of months.  Take the poll and tell us what are group you are in.  All votes are anonymous.  :thanks:



I picked door #3, will be 64 in June.


----------



## Gail.S (Jan 5, 2016)

No, I never dreamed of living to age 64. I used to think forty was ancient. Now I have a forty year old child.


----------



## Agman (Jan 5, 2016)

*70 years old for this old cow chaser...*


----------



## tortiecat (Jan 5, 2016)

85years, 5 months and 12 days!


----------



## GDAD (Jan 5, 2016)

75 years old & having fun trying to beat the Grandkids at Monopoly! Yep Grandad can get them away from their IPOD/IPADS.


----------



## Karen99 (Jan 5, 2016)

I'm 65...been retired 5 years.


----------



## AprilT (Jan 5, 2016)

57-3/4 going on 115, I left home with two different sneakers on today.  ld:


----------



## fureverywhere (Jan 5, 2016)

54 this year...


----------



## grannyjo (Jan 5, 2016)

Asked my doctor when he would consider me to be a senior.  He said when I hit 70,  been there for a few years now and still don't feel it.


----------



## Manatee (Jan 5, 2016)

If you are 62 or over, you can get a card for $10 that gets you into National Parks for free.

There are some places that give veterans a discount even if you are now an old geezer.


----------



## Yaya (Jan 5, 2016)

sigh...65


----------



## Linda (Jan 5, 2016)

I just turned 67 but I feel like a young kid.  As long as I have my cane with me.


----------



## Mike (Jan 6, 2016)

75 in August.

Then I will be "Middle Aged", I think.

Mike.


----------



## Waterlilly (Jan 6, 2016)

In Florida 65 gets you out of needing a fishing license as long as you are a Florida resident!  Denny's has long offered senior discounts. I'm sure many places do, sometimes you have to ask. Since our main industry is tourists and snowbirds I'm sure we have a lot of discounts for seniors (I'm going to check that out). Be back soon.


----------



## Underock1 (Jan 6, 2016)

fureverywhere said:


> 54 this year...



                                                 Cute one, Furry. Gave me a chuckle.  :laugh:


----------



## Underock1 (Jan 6, 2016)

This has turned out to be very informative. I'm guessing that just about all of the posters that we talk to every day are in there.
Only 47. Quite a small group, but how many exceptional people are there in the world?


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 6, 2016)

Ralphy1 said:


> An awful lot of "children" here, and some of them aren't even seniors yet...



It's a state-of-mind thing. 

I am before all was, yet I'm only turning 58 in a month or so.


----------



## Underock1 (Jan 6, 2016)

SifuPhil said:


> It's a state-of-mind thing.
> 
> I am before all was, yet I'm only turning 58 in a month or so.



...and yet your mind has gone to the point where you make perfect sense to us really old guys. :cool1:


----------



## Cookie (Jan 6, 2016)

Around here senior discounts start at around 60 for events and movies and and benefits at 65.   When I was 55 I would never refer to myself as a senior - more like  middle aged, which doesn't sound so great either.


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 6, 2016)

Hmmm. I prefer experienced. It has a lovely, worldly ring to it. Lolol. Very Marlene Dietrich.


----------



## debbie in seattle (Jan 6, 2016)

62, 63 in a month


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 6, 2016)

Underock1 said:


> ...and yet your mind has gone to the point where you make perfect sense to us really old guys. :cool1:



Thanks, Rock - you have to remember though that I was born old. 

The doctor didn't slap me when I was born - we sat down and played a few hands of auction pinochle. layful:


----------



## Underock1 (Jan 6, 2016)

SifuPhil said:


> Thanks, Rock - you have to remember though that I was born old.
> 
> The doctor didn't slap me when I was born - we sat down and played a few hands of auction pinochle. layful:



Probably paid the hospital bill.


----------



## nitelite (Jan 6, 2016)

I am in the largest group.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 6, 2016)

Underock1 said:


> Probably paid the hospital bill.



AND had enough left over to take the nurse out to dinner!


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 7, 2016)

vickyNightowl said:


> I look at my kids now,one is 25 and the other 17, I don't know how a person like me raised such serious mature kids,lol I think we are all young at heart (just as long as we ignore the getting older sounds our bodies make,lol)*exept stfuPhil,he was born old.lol.*



I also have two boys, 17 and 27. They were _also_ born at those ages. I guess it's a genetic thing ... :indecisiveness:

And yes, back when I frequented fortune tellers and psychics I was always told that I was an "old soul".

I assume they meant my spirit and not that I had played with Don Blackman ...


----------



## Ralphy1 (Jan 7, 2016)

Maybe they thought that you were already demented...


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 7, 2016)

Ralphy1 said:


> Maybe they thought that you were already demented...



I think my drooling and facial tic would have given that away early in the process ... if not, my sporadic barking would have probably clued them in.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Jan 7, 2016)

Hmm, hope you didn't still need a diaper...


----------



## Ina (Jan 10, 2016)

I read the whole report hoping to see some encouraging words.  That didn't happen.  Are there any reports on the up side of getting older?  :hide:



Ken N Tx said:


> CLICK HERE


----------



## Butterfly (Jan 10, 2016)

I will be 70 this year.


----------



## Butterfly (Jan 10, 2016)

Ina said:


> I read the whole report hoping to see some encouraging words.  That didn't happen.  Are there any reports on the up side of getting older?  :hide:



I don't think there IS an up side of getting older!


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 10, 2016)

I'll be 59 this year.  Many senior things here happen when you turn 55.


----------



## mitchezz (Jan 10, 2016)

It hurts to say it out aloud but I'm 61.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jan 10, 2016)

Yes there are positives about getting older. Retirement. Grandchildren. Freedom. 

I will be 64 next month and still feel like a kid.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jan 11, 2016)

Butterfly said:


> I don't think there IS an up side of getting older!



I think so...  Not giving a rats pattoot what other people think is a blessing.


----------



## AprilT (Jan 11, 2016)

With all my own ailments, I'm still reminded why I'm lucky to live in the part of FL I live in, grey hair rules, the seniors here are some of the most vibrate active you'll ever want to watch zip by you, they give you reason to see that age is just a number.  I don't see the numbers going up as so much a terrible thing, I just wish the body would go back to 1980 or ever 1990 when it would still able to do some of the most unimaginable things it refuses to let me do these days.


----------



## Butterfly (Jan 11, 2016)

QuickSilver said:


> I think so...  Not giving a rats pattoot what other people think is a blessing.



Quite true, QS!


----------



## Lynk (Jan 20, 2016)

I will be 65 next month.


----------



## Karen99 (Jan 20, 2016)

Lynk said:


> I will be 65 next month.




I was THRILLED to hit 65 last July..finally time for Medicare...early Happy Birthday to you , Lynk. :happybday:


----------



## fureverywhere (Jan 20, 2016)

Oy, that only three of us are babies here...


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 20, 2016)

FINALLY! I'm not the baby here anymore!

Nyah, nyah, nyah, nyah, nyah ...


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 21, 2016)

.


----------



## Lynk (Jan 21, 2016)

Karen99 said:


> I was THRILLED to hit 65 last July..finally time for Medicare...early Happy Birthday to you , Lynk. :happybday:


Thanks for the Happy Birthday wish!!   I am looking forward to medicare too.  So far with medicare and my supplement and Part D the premiums are a little less than my individual insurance that will end this month.


----------



## Manatee (Oct 26, 2016)

In 14 years I will be 100.


----------



## tnthomas (Oct 26, 2016)

> _60 to 64 years old_



Wow, I am always just sooo median!   :shrug:


----------



## DaveA (Oct 28, 2016)

In 6 weeks I'll hit 83 and some days I can feel every year of it!!  I glided fairly gracefully through my 60's and 70's but as I've slipped into my 80's I'm starting to feel that I've fallen over the cliff - - - knees first.  LOL


----------



## fureverywhere (Oct 28, 2016)

Interesting that the majority here are my brothers age. Poor thing is sixty five but doesn't look a day over ninety...My Dad is ninety four and has to remind his son to get into better shape jeez...


----------



## Mike (Oct 28, 2016)

The Poll is closed!!??

Mike


----------



## Buckeye (Oct 28, 2016)

Closed?  I think I just voted.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 11, 2017)

ld:


----------



## IKE (Feb 12, 2017)

I turned 67 mid last month and I'm still mean, spry and onery enough to whup a grizzly bear with a willow switch.......at least in my mind anyway.


----------



## dearimee (Feb 16, 2017)

I didn't see any groups to choose from. I'm 73.


----------



## Arachne (Feb 17, 2017)

I am 54 and 3 months away from 55 ^.^


----------



## Lon (Feb 17, 2017)

I am 82


----------



## charry (Feb 17, 2017)

i am 61......but feel like 80 ......lol..


----------



## Timetrvlr (Feb 18, 2017)

So, we have one member in their nineties, wonder who it is?


----------



## Right Now (Feb 21, 2017)

I'm a very young 67.....if that counts for anything.layful:


----------



## DaveA (Sep 2, 2017)

83 and looking to 84 in December.


----------



## HiDesertHal (Sep 4, 2017)

I'm a Depression Baby...81 last July.

Hal


----------



## HiDesertHal (Sep 4, 2017)

Ken N Tx said:


> IMHO...65+ is a senior..



I agree, Ken..65 Plus is Right!

Your Wife has a long way to go before she's eligible to be a Senior!

HDH


----------



## JaniceM (Sep 4, 2017)

HiDesertHal said:


> I agree, Ken..65 Plus is Right!
> 
> Your Wife has a long way to go before she's eligible to be a Senior!
> 
> HDH



I like the term you came up with for some of us-  Junior Seniors


----------

